# Best place in Branson for kids



## poorguy (May 31, 2011)

We are thinking about heading to Branson for a week summer 2012 so I'm starting to do some research.

What are some of the better options in Branson to stay with kids?  Ours will be 16,8,5 by next summer.  Hoping to find a place with some activities at the timeshare for the kids.

We will be trading our HGVC points (so needs to be on RCI) and looking for a 2 bedroom.

Also considering Lake of the Ozarks so any opinions on the better option of the two are welcome. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ace2000 (May 31, 2011)

That's a pretty big range in ages...  The best resort for activities is Wyndham Branson - either Meadows or Vista.


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 1, 2011)

Wyndham does have nice planned activities and good pools.  And they are well-located.

One resort to consider if you like alot of "active" activities is Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort.  It is not right in Branson, but located about 20 miles away in a more rural area.  Nice trees. 

Here is the blurb from the RCI Directory:
Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort is located on Table Rock Lake--perfect for boating, swimming, scuba diving, canoeing, and waterskiing. Fishing for crappie, trout, catfish, and bass is always popular. There is a 20-slip boat dock on site. Enjoy the resort's outdoor pool, miniature golf, archery range, and tennis court. Silver Dollar City is open April to October and features traditional music, crafts, and entertainment. Branson area shows and attractions run April through mid-December and are 20 miles away. 

Being located on the lake is great if your kids enjoy fishing and water sports.  It is not the place to stay if you want to see shows every night.  Silver Dollar City is between OMR and Branson proper.

A couple of things to be aware of when exchanging into OMR.  The resort is build onto a hill.  The "lodge" units have many steep steps to reach them.  Not good for folks with mobility difficulties or toddlers.  They are more rustic but have nice decks.  There are 2 very different types of units.  The 2 bed 6/4 units have a fireplace and are very hilly.  The second type are the Presidentals.  They are newer and are on flat ground.  There are three stories and I can't remember if there are elevators or not.  The Presidentials are listed with RCI as 2bed 6/6. They have washer/dryer.

Wi-fi is available at the Activity center.

It has been a few years since I've been there, so that's about all I remember.


----------



## acesgame (Jun 1, 2011)

*Big Cedar*

If you can swing it and don't want to be in town Big Cedar is the place.  On the lake with lots of things on property.  In town its a crap shoot.  They are all decent but since it is location, location, location they don't fight to keep you at the resort with activities.  They want you to spend your money in town and keep the taxes low for locals. :rofl:


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 1, 2011)

acesgame said:


> If you can swing it and don't want to be in town Big Cedar is the place.  On the lake with lots of things on property.  In town its a crap shoot.  They are all decent but since it is location, location, location they don't fight to keep you at the resort with activities.  They want you to spend your money in town and keep the taxes low for locals. :rofl:



I second Big Cedar if you can get a week...  Nice resort and the lazy river is relaxing...


----------



## poorguy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  (yes, big range in ages, but now we have an "in house" babysitter ).

Looks like the Wyndham or Big Cedar would best suit our needs.  RCI is not showing any availability on any dates for Big Cedar.  Is that a tough trade to get?


----------

